# Putting Adults and Juvies together?



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

so here are the two tanks i want to combine:

75 gallon (adults):
5 blue dolphins (~5 inches)
2 albino peacocks (~4-5 inches)
2 gouramis
1 kenyi cichlid (~4-5 inches)

10 gallon (juvies):
3 lemon jake peacocks (~1.5-2.5 inches) -- biggest male is almost 2.5 inches
12 iceberg hap ahli (~1.5-2 inches)


the dolphins and gouramis in my 75 gallon has shown peaceful behaviour while the kenyi and peacocks has shown aggressive behaviour at times. i'm deciding on if i should put my juvies in my 75 gallon that way they have more room to swim and grow, but i'm afraid that the adults will pick on them or even kill them. in terms of hiding spots in the 75gal, i have a pile of lava rock in one corner where the adults wouldn't fit in between the gaps.

suggestions?


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

For what you have...even though the species you have are relatively peaceful...I'd still wait until they are about 2.75 to 3 inch, anything smaller would be risky and could result in death.

I am surprised the gouramis are still alive?!?! I would move those out...

The only troublesome ones are the albino peacocks and kenyi.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

My buddy has a 4.5" blue gourami in his african tank and it holds its own. He has peacocks, mbunas and others and nobody touches the gourami!

So it depends on which type of gourami you have. The gold, blue & opaline can be aggressive in defending themselves. I wouldn't however recommend dwarf gouramis.



vrodolfo said:


> For what you have...even though the species you have are relatively peaceful...I'd still wait until they are about 2.75 to 3 inch, anything smaller would be risky and could result in death.
> 
> I am surprised the gouramis are still alive?!?! I would move those out...
> 
> The only troublesome ones are the albino peacocks and kenyi.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

Again it all depends on your stock, size of tank, rock work, temp, sight lines and number of daily feeding. If I added gouramis in my 75G show tank, they would be served up for supper later that night but then again I have some seriously aggressive fish.

BTW...the fry are doing great...thanks Scotmando.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

You should see this blue gourami, he is a fighter and there's not a mark on him! Mind you, he did grow up in the 'hood' with the Africans.

BTW... the cobues are beautiful! I'll thank you too on your thread.



vrodolfo said:


> Again it all depends on your stock, size of tank, rock work, temp, sight lines and number of daily feeding. If I added gouramis in my 75G show tank, they would be served up for supper later that night but then again I have some seriously aggressive fish.
> 
> BTW...the fry are doing great...thanks Scotmando.


----------



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

i believe i have both gold and blue gourami.. they were picked on the kenyi a lot in the beginning but after a while they became friendly and gouramis haven't been picked on by the kenyi/peacocks.

thanks for the suggestion


----------

